# The Boot Heel



## hitting50 (Jan 24, 2012)

Does anybody know if there are birds around the boot heel ? I heard there are geese stacked up by Ten Mile and Otter Creek ?
How hard is it to get permission to hunt in that area ? Any help will be appreciated.


----------



## takem1 (Feb 20, 2007)

Very tough and not that many birds


----------



## justund223 (Aug 28, 2006)

takem1 said:


> Very tough and not that many birds


funny coming from a guy that hunts the area, I am sure there are plenty of birds down there as there as 250,000 still at sqauw as of friday.


----------



## hitting50 (Jan 24, 2012)

I was thinking the same thing ,my buddies were thru that area and said they saw alot of geese . My other friend runs hunts around ten mile and says its easy to get permission. He says the farmers hate the white devils ,they just kill the winter wheat. it just shows there are alot of guys who call them self hunters that are just shadey and think they can kill all the snows by themselfs.


----------



## orrghead16 (Dec 29, 2005)

Getting permission to jump them is no problem. The farmers hate them. But getting the OK to set dekes out to attract attention to their wheat is another story, even if you are shooting at them.


----------



## Firehunter (Feb 3, 2010)

honestly not easy to get fields. It will take lots of time just to find owner of most fields. It is not like up north the owner dosnt always live on the land. Like he said half wont like you to use decoys cause it attracts them. There is a lot of outfitters running around to contind with as well. I quit going down there.


----------



## hitting50 (Jan 24, 2012)

Thanks ,for the info but theres got to be some stubble corn fields down there ???????????


----------



## Firehunter (Feb 3, 2010)

you can find fields just takes lots of work to get the good ones, not as easy as some states I've hunted and i'm from MO. Prob is everyone has someone who hunts there and when they say hunt they mean drive through and shoot them on atv. so its hard to get a field to decoy birds cause they like to drive into them and shoot. They want them run off if in there thick. It can be frustrating trying to get a field they are feeding in. Not to discourage just what I've found.


----------



## bustin cheeks (Feb 7, 2011)

Just so ya know though,,, 250,000 out of 25,000,000 snows is not that many considering... just a litle lube for thought.


----------



## Firehunter (Feb 3, 2010)

try around 5 million no one knows exactly but not 25 million thats a bit high.


----------



## bustin cheeks (Feb 7, 2011)

Don't think so FIREHUNTER.... try doin some math my friend and research, there are more than 5MM in that quadrant alone... they say the average year people take 1MM snows and the population continues to grow at at least 20% each year... that means it grows by more than twice as much as hunters take .... they estimated the ppo at 5-10 years ago... and now it is out of control.

It is all about reasearch and studying,,,not heresay !!!!


----------



## bluebird (Feb 28, 2008)

Firehunter said:


> try around 5 million no one knows exactly but not 25 million thats a bit high.


 :rollin:

I would say people completely underestimate the population as a whole. 25m+


----------



## XFactor (Apr 4, 2011)

bluebird said:


> Firehunter said:
> 
> 
> > try around 5 million no one knows exactly but not 25 million thats a bit high.
> ...


I honestly agree with this for the most part! I have been trying to put my finger on the number for years but obviously I will never be able to figure it out nor will anybody for that matter.

But I will say this, when I look at 1500 decoys in the field and step back it looks very small in comparison to actual goose feeds. I have never seen a spread of 10k before but I think often when I look at what I beleive to be 10k its really more but not a fact. when I look into a bunch of snows roosting, I look and say 500k as an example, really it could be 400k or 600k or more can you really get an accurate count? I say Not a chance not even with how they take a certain size picture and count how many are in the frame and then multiply. I say this because even at places like squaw creek that they say there is 1 million geese or more roosting on it, how about every other goose in the central flyway ahead or behind them or any other flyways for that matter.

This is debateable but not worth any future heated arguments about it but I will say there is definetly more than 5 million snow geese but maybe not 25 million, but there could be. I just like to shoot the white things and they need some reducing so I am doing my part! :beer:

Happy Hunting Boys and Girls! :sniper:


----------



## bustin cheeks (Feb 7, 2011)

Ole and Cheers XFACTOR.... there really is no way of ever telling. The last statement estimated 15-25 million.... thats a big gap in between so we may never know. All I know is that I have seen over 1MM geese in one field and other guys reported seeing lots of geese in places as well... so every goose in the US was not in 4 fields.

Shoot em up


----------

